# Homebrand "saaz" Lager



## Brooksy (17/5/07)

Doing this recipe at the moment.

Name: Homebrand "Saaz" Lager
Kit: Homebrand Lager
Sugar: 1kg Dextrose
Yeast: Kit sachet + (spare) Coopers sachet

Super Alpha - 11%AA
Saaz - 4.5%AA
Wort boiled 30 mins, calcs @ SG 1040.
Time	Hop Charge IBU
30	Spr Alpha	12	10.7
20	Saaz 12 3.6
10	Saaz 12 2
5 Saaz 12 1
0 Saaz 12 0
Total 17.3

Projected OG: 1036
Projected FG : 1005
Projected ABV (bottle): 4.5%
Hopefully Kit Alpha acids remained and the 17 IBUs will be added for a total 30 - 35 IBUs.

Cost < $0.25 per stubby.
Kit = $7.00 ($6.90 on special, date: 09/08)
Hops = $4.00
Dex = $3.50
Yield: generally 60 stubbies.
Done as a trial to taste the Saaz hops and also the Homebrand malt extract (kit).

Any comments greatly appreciated.

Edit: fixed spelling.....


----------



## FazerPete (17/5/07)

Gee KD why don't you just chew on a few hop pellets? :blink: 

I've tasted those homebrand lagers with just dex and they're completely tasteless and devoid of any malt flavour. I think it might end up being yellow saaz water so how about changing the dex to LDME?


----------



## Brooksy (17/5/07)

FazerPete said:


> Gee KD why don't you just chew on a few hop pellets? :blink:
> 
> I've tasted those homebrand lagers with just dex and they're completely tasteless and devoid of any malt flavour. I think it might end up being yellow saaz water so how about changing the dex to LDME?



I got 2 kits, so this one looks like I'll be tasting the hops only. lol.

I've got some Light DME in the cupboard. I'll use that for the next batch. 

I you reckon I've over hopped?
12gms bittering, 24gms flavoring, and 24gms aromatic. Smells brilliant on the stove.
Too much?


----------



## FazerPete (17/5/07)

KegDrainer said:


> I you reckon I've over hopped?
> 12gms bittering, 24gms flavoring, and 24gms aromatic. Smells brilliant on the stove.
> Too much?


Depends on how much of a hop head you are. If you like really hoppy beer then it'll probably be OK for your tastes. I just reckon those homebrand tins are really tasteless so you won't get much malt flavour to balance it out.


----------



## Brooksy (17/5/07)

FazerPete said:


> Depends on how much of a hop head you are. If you like really hoppy beer then it'll probably be OK for your tastes. I just reckon those homebrand tins are really tasteless so you won't get much malt flavour to balance it out.



Mate, thanks for that. Much appreciated.
My original idea was to toucan the Homebrands with a mix of hops, but then I thought I'd try the hops first. Haven't pitched the yeast yet (due to temperature still 40) might boil up the second tin and add it rather than the Dex mix (water dissolved) waiting to go, then add some of the dex as a kicker for the yeast.

That puts my cost up to $0.35 per stubby...  :lol:


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/5/07)

Is it really worth going to all the effort of a boil and hop additions for a wort that will be added to a Homebrand Lager kit and a kilo of Dextrose?

The least I would do is buy a Coopers brew enhancer II from the next shelf for about $1.00 extra (above the dextrose) and try that for stamps. It will add about 2.5 cents per stubby.


Festa.


----------



## FazerPete (17/5/07)

KegDrainer said:


> My original idea was to toucan the Homebrands with a mix of hops, but then I thought I'd try the hops first. Haven't pitched the yeast yet (due to temperature still 40) might boil up the second tin and add it rather than the Dex mix (water dissolved) waiting to go, then add some of the dex as a kicker for the yeast.
> 
> That puts my cost up to $0.35 per stubby...  :lol:


That sounds heaps better to me and I reckon it's worth the splurge of 10c per stubby.


----------



## Brooksy (17/5/07)

Thanks Festa,
Dextrose hasn't been added yet, just dissolved in water. I was gunna just add another boiled Homebrand kit, then about 10% of the dextrose as some easy food for the yeast to start doing its stuff.

This would effectively turn the brew into a Toucan Homebrand "Saaz" Lager (or Ale).


Edit: added.....

Thanks Pete.


----------



## Pandreas (17/5/07)

I really appreciate trying to keep the cost of home brew down..... When I first got into this hobby my only thoughts were about 'cheap drinkable beer' and keeping the cost around 25-30 cents per stubby...

I'm not really too far along in my brewing journey as yet, BUT, the only beer I have brewed for about this price is being stored for the next 6 months in the OFF chance that it improves.... currently is undrinkable.
(There's $18 going down the drain unless a miracle happens in 6mths) I used alot of glucose and dried corn starch along with a kit, also used the kit yeast and had a FG of 1.020.

I have to spend about $35now each brew (quite expensive), that is for dried extract, grains, hops & a decent yeast. I am hoping to cut costs further by buying bulk DME in future, which should get my brewing cost down to about $25 per brew.

Thats still cheap beer, and as in all things in life, the better quality ingredients, the better quality final product.


----------



## Brooksy (17/5/07)

Thanks Pandreas,

The only reason I put the costing in was because I had picked the kits up so cheap.

I'm now boiling up the second kit to add to the fermenter, so it now becomes a toucan Lager.

I'm more interested in the hops than the malt at the moment.

FrazerPete said:"Gee KD why don't you just chew on a few hop pellets? " Yeah been doing that all afternoon and adding them to my glass as well. LOL.

WHAT A HOBBY!!!


----------



## Pandreas (17/5/07)

I haven't experimented too much with hops yet, My next brew will use 3kg DLME and I will be bittering with 40g Pride of Ringwood flowers, 20g @ 60mins, 10g @ 20mins & 10g @ 10mins. I am thinking of adding Halletau or tettnanger as aroma hops but am undecided as yet.....

Let us know how this Homebrand Toucan goes..... will be very interested in the results!

P.S - The cost of my home brews is really important to me. The missus only lets me keep the fermenter on the kitchen bench because I promised we would save $$$'s on beer!!

Cheers!


----------



## Brooksy (17/5/07)

Pandreas said:


> I haven't experimented too much with hops yet, My next brew will use 3kg DLME and I will be bittering with 40g Pride of Ringwood flowers, 20g @ 60mins, 10g @ 20mins & 10g @ 10mins. I am thinking of adding Halletau or tettnanger as aroma hops but am undecided as yet.....
> 
> Let us know how this Homebrand Toucan goes..... will be very interested in the results!
> 
> ...


All understood mate. 
Yes, poor old POR has some bad press, but the limited trials I've done with have been really pleasing. They are a no-nonsense hop, but unfortunately I've run out. 

Got some Super Pride (14%) though, they are my next trial with Coopers Lager. Concerned about over bittering though through the flavouring additions. Might start with a big hit at 20mins and leave it at that until flameout. Still thinking about it.

I'll update this thread during the various stages - 
OG @ pitch, 
FG & taste, 
Week 1 - gas test, 
Week 2 - followup, 
Week 3 - just for the heck of it, 
Week 4 - couldn't wait any longer. :chug:


----------



## FazerPete (17/5/07)

Pandreas said:


> P.S - The cost of my home brews is really important to me. The missus only lets me keep the fermenter on the kitchen bench because I promised we would save $$$'s on beer!!


I think it's possible to get a decent brew for about $25-$30 which is my average spend. Did you try some of the better kits like Muntons or Morgans. I've done a few brews with these for around $30 that have been pretty good IMO. Another good one to try is the Country Brewer Wetpaks which are $30 and come with grain and hops in the kit. I've tried them and the beer is fantastic and I have yet to hear a bad report on any of these.

Mind you, if you are making beer for $35 then that's still around $15 per slab which is pretty bloody cheap.


----------



## Uncle Fester (17/5/07)

Pandreas said:


> I have to spend about $35now each brew (quite expensive), that is for dried extract, grains, hops & a decent yeast. I am hoping to cut costs further by buying bulk DME in future, which should get my brewing cost down to about $25 per brew.




For a cost in the low to mid 20's you could get a gourmet kit (eg: muntons or one of the Coopers premium kits) and 1.5 kilos of LME.

I LOVE the Muntons Scottish Heavy with 1.5 Kg LME. No extra hops needed.

Supplied kit yeast seems to be fine as well.

Can't imagine how a dry malt + kit is costing $35.

Fess.


----------



## Pandreas (17/5/07)

Hey Fess,

Apparently my LHBS is very expensive (Have been advised this on a different thread). Here's what I bought today....

3kg of LDME @ $8.50kg - $25.50
500g Dried Wheat Malt - $5.50
60g POR Hops - $2.45
Safale US-56 yeast sachet $3.50
250g Crystal Malt Grain $1.25

TOTAL $38.15 (there will be some left overs however)

When I get to visit a decent HBS I will get the cost of DME down to about $5 a kilo.....

Are you surprised at these costings?

Cheers...
Patrick.


----------



## discoloop (17/5/07)

Whoa! Just did some quick sums, that would come to about $60 at my LHBS!









Edit: spelling


----------



## delboy (17/5/07)

kd well a bit late on posting but i have been flat out .any way i never could understand the importance of price driven brewing as a hobby i know it is a good bragging point but i beleive the hobby to be that a hobby and cost of a stubby of lesser importance .

i would rather make a beer than buy a beer. and if it costs me 20,30,50 dollars a batch i don,t mind as its my hobby . 

but good on ya "apoorpers saaz" good invention i would say but use some good quality adjuncts with the el cheapo and it will be fantastic.

delboy


----------



## simpletotoro (17/5/07)

hi 
i just did me one of those kits as well...
never tried one before mind you...
this is what i did ...

homebrand lager kit
750 g ldm
250 g dried wheat malt 
350 g dextrose
400 g caramunich malt grain
20 g chocolate grain 
12 g Hersbrucker hops @ 15 mins
10 g Tettnanger hops @ 15 mins
5 g Hersbrucker hops @ 5 mins
5 g Tettnanger hops @ 5 mins
5 g Hersbrucker hops @ 0-1 mins
5 g Tettnanger hops @ 0-1 mins
us -56 ale yeast
yeast pitched at about 16 -18 /c 
fermenting now...
hopefully she'll turn out ok... only really used the homebrand kit because i already bought it
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## Brooksy (18/5/07)

I couldn't agree more with all replies.

The "Poorpers Saaz Lager" won't be for public (guest) consumption unless they ask, it is simply a test to look at the Saaz hops without a great deal of malt interference (for the want of a better word :lol: ) at a price that won't break the bank or incur the wrath of SWMBO if it is poured down the drain.

I certainly get jealous when grain is introduced into the threads, because I'm walking the thin line at the moment with SWMBO, and if I even looked like steeping (let alone mashing, sparging etc etc) I think she hit the roof and bar me from the kitchen forever.

I've tried several top shelf kits from my LHS (an hour away) and they are brilliant, but not me. I like hops and I'll suck on a hop pellet (or 2) during brewing day, but it isn't the same. :lol: Locally I only have the cheapies readily available, so why not try all the various hops in similar brews so the individual flavours can be recognised, compared and individual brews mixed for their combined results.

On this, I took a couple of stubbies up to SAC for a clean pallette (CP) to try, a Cascade Lager and a Super Alpha Lager. He picked the passionfruit aftertaste of the Cascade hops and described the aftertaste of the Spr Alpha brew as a honey flavour. He preferred the SA lager because he claims he doesn't like hops (wtf) that much. I then mixed the 2 brews and gave him a taste, he loved it. This fella wasn't a big beer drinker.

A local fresh wort brewer is also interested in trying the various experiments, provided I don't go over the top.

Visitors get toucans or premiun kit brews, but luckily up here most people will decline the offer due to past experiences with homebrewers. Remember the bad old daze of 2kgs of malt, upto 4kgs of white sugar, 2 handfuls of hops that have been kicked around the garage...... Just enough to get hi alch p*ss.

For me, only my toucan brews exceed 5%ABV. All others are low to mid 4's. The liver appreciates it.  

Next experiment will be the Super Pride 14%AA for bittering, flavour and aroma with a Coopers Lager kit as the base. Boiled for 30mins, just have work out a schedule.

*BTW, OG = 1.045* Bubbling away maddly (30 per min), over 2" of head in the fermenter.
Keep brewing Brothers.... :beer:


----------



## boingk (18/5/07)

I'll be bottling a toucan batch of Farmland Draught tonight - the coles equivalent of the Homebrand kits. Cost me $15 for the two, and threw in some Hallertau hops that were lying around as a dry-hopping excercise to see what happens. I just used the kit yeasts after rehydrating them in 200ml of water with 6g sucrose while I sterilised my gear. 

OG from memory was something like 1.045? So sounding on track Brooksy! You might want to look out for the brew over-heading and spewing through the airlock though - happened to me for the first 2 days, then went away. Not really a problem save for the mess, haha. 

Be interesting to see what 25c a stubbie gets me...

EDIT: OG would have been higher than what I read, must've not dissolved all the extract prior to taking it <_<


----------



## Brooksy (18/5/07)

Ready for the spew Boingk :lol:
Have experienced it before, my fermenters are thus secure in their containers usually filled with cooling water.

Hold 22deg atm in air.

Yeasts used were the kit yeasts (2) plus a Coopers sachet, 17gms all up.

I noticed last night we have a Coles locally so I'll have to go and check them out.

Just checked it again and it appears the highrate stuff is subsiding with the froth now 1.75" but bubble rate the same. Aromas out of the airlock smell really interesting, hopefully some aroma will remain.

Bit concerned about dry hopping though. If I drop in some balls filled with pellets they will sink to the bottom and get covered by settling yeast possibly rendering them useless and a waste. 
My thought is to drill small holes in the end of the airlock and suspend the balls from there into the upper level of the brew. But I'm soooo lazy, all I gotta do is drill a small hole in the A/L and haven't got around to it yet. :lol:


----------



## boingk (18/5/07)

Hmmm...you might be onto something with the holed-lock idea. I just threw some pellets into the top of the brew once it was made up. They get chucked around by the rising bubbles and so on from fermentation, and most just floated anyways. Never seen a real life hop ball 

Geez I'm good at editing! EDIT: I think mine held 17 to 19'C, just left my window open at night and it did the trick. Warmed it up to 21'C for the last few days so it gets a good burn-out. FG is 1.010.


----------



## Brooksy (18/5/07)

boingk said:


> Hmmm...you might be onto something with the holed-lock idea. I just threw some pellets into the top of the brew once it was made up. They get chucked around by the rising bubbles and so on from fermentation, and most just floated anyways. Never seen a real life hop ball


I bought mine (3 off) from Ross (Craftbrewer) here

Best with about 10gms hop pellets per ball. They minimise any floaties making it into the stubbies.  

I was using them for hopping my worts during boiling, but then got a hopbag.


----------

